# Refurbished Nikon Coolpix A $329.00 shipped



## shadowlands (Apr 2, 2015)

Any thoughts on this deal?
This was a $1000.00 camera not long ago.
DX 16MP in a tiny body. All metal build.
F2.8 prime 28mm lens, built in.

I have some interest, but....


----------



## nerwin (Apr 2, 2015)

Its not a bad camera at all, but I think what turned people off was the fixed lens.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 2, 2015)

LOL, already dropped another $30, now only 299 at Adorama...


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 3, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> LOL, already dropped another $30, now only 299 at Adorama...


 
Nice tip! Just placed my order! Thanks!


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 8, 2015)

My Coolpix A came earlier. I'm in love! So glad I picked it up at this price!
a D7000 crammed into a point and shoot body, ISO 6400, RAW, f2.8, 28mm, magnesium alloy.
Love it!!!


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes thats a pretty good camera.

Would still prefer the Ricoh GR though. Much better ergonomics.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 9, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Yes thats a pretty good camera.
> 
> Would still prefer the Ricoh GR though. Much better ergonomics.


 
Maybe so. I wouldn't know, but I'm sticking with Nikon. So far, so good. I really like it, for what it is.
Amazed at how small it is. Did the firmware update last night. For $299.00, it rocks.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 9, 2015)

I also think that the name was simply a disaster marketing wise. Serious photographers were simply turned off by the silly name "coolpix."  Pity because it's an excellent camera. If I didn't already have a photographer's compact, I wouldn't think twice about grabbing it at $299.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 9, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> I also think that the name was simply a disaster marketing wise. Serious photographers were simply turned off by the silly name "coolpix."  Pity because it's an excellent camera. If I didn't already have a photographer's compact, I wouldn't think twice about grabbing it at $299.


 
Agreed. I hate the name. It's a serious camera with a silly soccer mom name....


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 9, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > I also think that the name was simply a disaster marketing wise. Serious photographers were simply turned off by the silly name "coolpix."  Pity because it's an excellent camera. If I didn't already have a photographer's compact, I wouldn't think twice about grabbing it at $299.
> ...


Nikon, great at making cameras and lenses, awful at figuring out who will buy them and how to enable that.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 9, 2015)

Waiting for the big brown truck.  Ordered for Adorama.  no tax free shipping.  299.00


----------



## nerwin (Apr 9, 2015)

Its amazing how cheap these are. Heck if I had extra money to blow, I'd probably pick one up too!


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 9, 2015)

Had been wanting a smaller camera to carry most days.  After reading a lot of reviews. This is it.  I particularly like the manual focus override. Also the macro setting.  Adorama is closed but my order is in.  Sunday when they open shop, will call and ask about rewards points application.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 9, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> Had been wanting a smaller camera to carry most days.  After reading a lot of reviews. This is it.  I particularly like the manual focus override. Also the macro setting.  Adorama is closed but my order is in.  Sunday when they open shop, will call and ask about rewards points application.



I use to have the Fuji X100 and I liked it, but the camera had too many quirks in my opinion, just things I didn't like but it was one heck of a nice looking camera and not cheap either.  But i'd say for price of the Coolpix A, it gives the X100s/t a run for its money.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2015)

It's hard to take a camera seriously with a name like "coolpix"....
I mean, come on....pix?? How can you take that seriously. If it were the Nikon "supercoolshot" or something....maybe...


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 9, 2015)

nerwin said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Had been wanting a smaller camera to carry most days.  After reading a lot of reviews. This is it.  I particularly like the manual focus override. Also the macro setting.  Adorama is closed but my order is in.  Sunday when they open shop, will call and ask about rewards points application.
> ...


The T fixed the vast majority of the "quirks" in the 100.  The image quality of the Coolpix is slightly below a D7000 with a good lens.  And the X100T blows away the D7000 with a good lens in image quality.

All that being said, the Coolpix is ~$1000 less than an X100T, so it's okay that the X100T beats it soundly, the Coolpix is still an incredible value at these prices.  I came close to buying a coolpix when they were at $500 and if I had any need for one now, I'd absolutely jump at this deal.

A camera that the Coolpix could probably stand up to would be the LX100, though I'd still take the LX100 (but again, the Coolpix is ~$440 cheaper) if this was my only compact, due to the lack of versatility of the 28mm.

For me the 28mm is both a pro and a con.  A con in that I think it's a fairly non-versatile length, a pro in that if I already have a 35mm, it might serve as a second, pocketable street shooter.  It's actually about the same price as Fuji's X100 wide angle conversion lens anyway.  I think I may have just talked myself into buying one.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 9, 2015)

welp, just bought one.  I'll do a Fuji X100T v Coolpix A shootout in a couple weeks when they're both here.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 9, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> It's hard to take a camera seriously with a name like "coolpix"....
> I mean, come on....pix?? How can you take that seriously. If it were the Nikon "supercoolshot" or something....maybe...



I know. Fuji has a X100 and Sony has a RX100. Why can't Nikon call this their DX100? Works for me.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 9, 2015)

nerwin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to take a camera seriously with a name like "coolpix"....
> ...


If it was called DX100 it would probably still cost $500+ though.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 9, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Haha, scary thought.  The RX100III is like $800 which is INSANE for a point and shoot, granted it has a 1" sensor and fast lens, but it would be cheaper to get a D3300 + 35 1.8.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 9, 2015)

nerwin said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


What's insane is that the coolpix's hotshoe clip on viewfinder now costs more than the coolpix does, hahahaha. Nikon is so terrible at pricing and marketing non dslrs. The coolpix was originally, what $1200?!


----------



## nerwin (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah it way overpriced for what it was. But now that the price has dropped tremendously, people are buying it and all the reviews I've read seem to really enjoy it, but personally, I wished they'd used a 24mm f/1.8 instead and maybe add a high res electronic viewfinder and if the price was around $500, I'd consider buying one. As much as I enjoyed the 23 f/2 lens on the X100, I often found myself wanting a different lens at times. So I actually sold the X100 and bought the 35 f/2D  for my D610 so I'd have the same field of view and use of manual aperture if wanted so I'd kind of have the same nostalgic feeling if you know what I mean. lol


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 10, 2015)

Still loving mine!!! Glad I waiting 'till it was $299. Love adorama!
The macro mode is pretty darn cool, actually. Works better than I imagined it would.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 10, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> Still loving mine!!! Glad I waiting 'till it was $299. Love adorama!
> The macro mode is pretty darn cool, actually. Works better than I imagined it would.


Probably won't get mine till mid week. Put my order in a few days ago. 
But Adorama is closed till Sunday with Passover.  Guess they will activate 
my order then.   Later. Ed


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 13, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Still loving mine!!! Glad I waiting 'till it was $299. Love adorama!
> ...


 
Hope they ship it soon. I used mine this past weekend inside a dark church. ISO 3200 & f2.8 all day, without worries.
Very happy with the images. I'm impressed, and still amazed at how well it does, and how small it is.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 13, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlands said:
> ...


For orders processed over Passover they prepared for shipping yesterday, and they should be picked up by UPS today. Got my UPS tracking number. Guessing Wednesday based on past orders.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey, just thought I'd share... I ordered one of these on Amazon for my Coolpix A, and I really like it.
Manfrotto MP1-C01
It's not intrusive and still keeps your camera small. It acts as a stand/mini-tripod, but folds under when not in use.
And of course, you can always remove it.
I paid $14.95.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 13, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> Hey, just thought I'd share... I ordered one of these on Amazon for my Coolpix A, and I really like it.
> Manfrotto MP1-C01
> It's not intrusive and still keeps your camera small. It acts as a stand/mini-tripod, but folds under when not in use.
> And of course, you can always remove it.
> I paid $14.95.


Interesting, I'll probably play with mine for a bit and see how I end up using before I go on an accessories spree.  Like with my X100T I basically bought all kids of accessories right off, and interestingly, some that I thought I'd use a lot I did't (I almost never use the hood), and others I didn't think I'd care about have become indispensable to the way I shoot (soft shutter release for instance).


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 14, 2015)

Shot some family outing stuff at a restaurant with odd lighting last night. Shot RAW.
Adjusted the white balance, and bam... perfecto!!! I still find it impressive to have a D7000-D7100 type of camera in a point and shoot body.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 14, 2015)

Mine shipped, be here Thursday.  Also got a case, should fit fine, and has a belt loop. Belt loop was a must for me.  Had a 15.00 gift card.  So just paid 5.00 shipping. 
Nikon 9817 Leather Case for Coolpix P7000 Black 9817


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 20, 2015)

B&H has the Nikon DF-CP1 for $99.00 right now!!! Only for a limited time, however.
I just ordered one. Just letting y'all know.... it use to be several hundred.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> Shot some family outing stuff at a restaurant with odd lighting last night. Shot RAW.
> Adjusted the white balance, and bam... perfecto!!! I still find it impressive to have a D7000-D7100 type of camera in a point and shoot body.


I have to stop reading these threads .. might make me spend more money on camera stuff instead of other things, like food


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 20, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Shot some family outing stuff at a restaurant with odd lighting last night. Shot RAW.
> ...


 
I know, right?! I told myself I didn't want the stupid $300.00 ViewFinder.
But when the $99.00 popped up, I ordered it.
If my wife knew, she'd slap me silly.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 20, 2015)

What a deal.  Thinking really hard on this one.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 20, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> What a deal.  Thinking really hard on this one.


Sorry, I left that off... B&H, it was $300.00 plus, most places... and $199.00 at B&H last week. Today, it's $99.00, but I think it's only for a short time.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 20, 2015)

Tempted. Seems so awkward looking on top, and it doesn't have electronic communication with the body, but still tempted with the price drop.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 20, 2015)

Folks... it's at B&H. But you only have just over five hours to order one, at this price!!!
It's 9:21 central time, and it ends in 5.5 hours.... 2:50ish Central, I think....


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 20, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> Tempted. Seems so awkward looking on top, and it doesn't have electronic communication with the body, but still tempted with the price drop.


 
Agreed, I wasn't planning on getting one at $200-$300, but with this 6 hour deal at $99.00, I jumped.
Darn thing once was over $400.00. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2015)

and the temptation is quickly fleeted .. looks like I'll be upgrading my Sigma 150-500 to a Tamron 150-600 instead.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 20, 2015)

Only one hour left on this deal for $99.00.
Did any of you order one?


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 22, 2015)

That view finder still 99.00 at B&H.
Side note.  I uploaded the new firmware yesterday.  
COOLPIX A firmware C 1.11 firmware update Nikon Knowledgebase


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 22, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> That view finder still 99.00 at B&H.
> Side note.  I uploaded the new firmware yesterday.
> COOLPIX A firmware C 1.11 firmware update Nikon Knowledgebase


 
I did 1.1 also. I didn't do 1.2 yet. Do I need to?
My view finder arrives tomorrow....


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 22, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > That view finder still 99.00 at B&H.
> ...


The latest firmware makes some really important fixes.  The focus in AF is dropped to 1 foot.
Just ordered the Nikon viewfinder.  Be here Friday from B&H


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 23, 2015)

My DF-CP1 came today. Love it! So glad I grabbed it at $99.00. For that price, it's awesome!!!
If it was $300, I'd return it. But at $99 it's a keeper. Doesn't make the form factor of the small Coolpix A much bigger.
Excellent!!!


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 23, 2015)

Looking at this adaptor to allow CPL. Any thoughts. 
*Bower 52mm Adapter Tube for Nikon COOLPIX A Digital Camera*
Amazon.com Bower ANCPA Nikon Coolpix A 52 mm Adapter Tube Black Camera Lens Adapters Camera Photo


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 23, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> Looking at this adaptor to allow CPL. Any thoughts.
> *Bower 52mm Adapter Tube for Nikon COOLPIX A Digital Camera*
> Amazon.com Bower ANCPA Nikon Coolpix A 52 mm Adapter Tube Black Camera Lens Adapters Camera Photo


 
Hey, check out the good review, of the two.. that's me!!! I own this... it works fine. It's built great. It's affordable, and yet, it will allow you to use 52mm caps, filters, etc...
Even acts like a hood, while being used.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 23, 2015)

Dumb question. I have the View Finder now. If I want to shoot with it, and not live-view, is there I was to turn off live-view, or must you have the glowing screen in your face, while looking through the View Finder?


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 23, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> Dumb question. I have the View Finder now. If I want to shoot with it, and not live-view, is there I was to turn off live-view, or must you have the glowing screen in your face, while looking through the View Finder?


I don't think so.  You also can't turn off the image preview, you can just limit to a second minimum.  As much as I love this little thing, some of the things like that drive me crazy.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 23, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb question. I have the View Finder now. If I want to shoot with it, and not live-view, is there I was to turn off live-view, or must you have the glowing screen in your face, while looking through the View Finder?
> ...


Someone mentioned to me to turn the screen brightness down low, when you plan on shooting with the View Finder more often. Did that. Makes since, and makes it less irritating...


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 23, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlands said:
> ...


yeah, I did that the minute I got it, mostly to save battery, but also because I don't use the screen all that much with it.  I like that it forces me to build my instinctual framing in that regard.  And I freaking hate composing with a camera back screen other than in circumstances that necessitate it.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 30, 2015)

Great pictures with accessories.  Got my viewer, deciding wether I like it or not.   Thinking about the hood, but kinda like having this gem I my shirt pocket.  On the other hand a CPL would be a plus.  Any feed back appreciated. Ed


----------



## shadowlands (May 1, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> Great pictures with accessories.  Got my viewer, deciding wether I like it or not.   Thinking about the hood, but kinda like having this gem I my shirt pocket.  On the other hand a CPL would be a plus.  Any feed back appreciated. Ed


I like the view finder at $99.00. If it was double that, or more, I'd return it. I will not use it often, but on a bright sunny day, for landscapes, I'll be glad I have it.
Love the off brand hood. It's real nice.. all metal and built like a tank.
The Nikon LD-1000 LED/bracket. It's really nice, all metal, weather sealed... but heavy. Again, will not use all the time, but it's nice to own.
Most functions, I'll bring "just the camera" keeping it small.


----------



## shadowlands (May 4, 2015)

OK, now that I need to pay to fix my Nikon AF-S 28-70 2.8D, I've decided to return my Coolpix A view-finder and that big LED/bracket. Don't see myself using them much.
If the view-finder communicated with the camera and showed focal point, etc... I'd keep. But I need to raise some funds for my other repair.
I'm keeping the Coolpix A, however. Love it! I'm also keeping the SB-300 for it. It's perfect for this little camera.
I'll have some images up soon.


----------



## fjrabon (May 4, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> OK, now that I need to pay to fix my Nikon AF-S 28-70 2.8D, I've decided to return my Coolpix A view-finder and that big LED/bracket. Don't see myself using them much.
> If the view-finder communicated with the camera and showed focal point, etc... I'd keep. But I need to raise some funds for my other repair.
> I'm keeping the Coolpix A, however. Love it! I'm also keeping the SB-300 for it. It's perfect for this little camera.
> I'll have some images up soon.


I petition that we just call it the Nikon A


----------



## shadowlands (May 4, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > OK, now that I need to pay to fix my Nikon AF-S 28-70 2.8D, I've decided to return my Coolpix A view-finder and that big LED/bracket. Don't see myself using them much.
> ...


 
I agree!!! I started doing that also... it's too cool to be a Coolpix.


----------



## shadowlands (May 6, 2015)

OK, I shipped back my Nikon View-Finder and LED bracket today, for refunds. I decided I don't use them enough.
I'd rather place that money back, in the bank, to help pay for my 28-70 f2.8D repair that's coming.
Anyway, I'm keeping the lens hood for the A, love it! And I'm keeping my SB-300 for the A. Perfect.
Still in love with the A.


----------



## fjrabon (May 6, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> OK, I shipped back my Nikon View-Finder and LED bracket today, for refunds. I decided I don't use them enough.
> I'd rather place that money back, in the bank, to help pay for my 28-70 f2.8D repair that's coming.
> Anyway, I'm keeping the lens hood for the A, love it! And I'm keeping my SB-300 for the A. Perfect.
> Still in love with the A.


Really need to use this thing more.  I like it, but I always just end up grabbing my Fuji.  Can't decide if I want to take my A or my X100T to shaky knees music fest this weekend.


----------



## shadowlands (May 6, 2015)

I took a new set of photos of my Coolpix A with my SB-300 and JJC hood. Just thought I'd share.



My Nikon Coolpix A by Darren W Brown, on Flickr




My Nikon Coolpix A by Darren W Brown, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (May 6, 2015)

How did you get to make a return on the view finder.  PM if you need.  Ed
Would return mine if it weren't a hassel.


----------



## Solarflare (May 7, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> [...] Serious photographers were simply turned off by the silly name "coolpix."  [...]


 I can assure you I didnt mind that part at all.

The Ricoh was simply overall slightly better in every other aspect combined - and then beat the living hell out of the Nikon in the ergonomics department, with onehanded useage etc.

Plus it was originally 700$/€ while the Nikon was originally 1000$/€.


----------



## shadowlands (May 7, 2015)

oldhippy said:


> How did you get to make a return on the view finder.  PM if you need.  Ed
> Would return mine if it weren't a hassel.


No worries. I simply emailed B&H customer service and requested an RMA number, so I could return it. I simply said I wasn't satisfied with it.
They sent me a return UPS shipping label, to make life easy for me. They'll hit me for $10.00 for the return shipping, but that's it.
It's a great piece, but I know I will not really use it. Not seeing the focal point "live" bothers me.


----------



## shadowlands (May 18, 2015)

So who all grabbed one of these at $299.00? Do you like it at that price? Still use it? Curious....


----------



## fjrabon (May 18, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> So who all grabbed one of these at $299.00? Do you like it at that price? Still use it? Curious....


I like mine, but I just almost never use it.  Image quality is great, I mean it's a D7000 with a 18mm prime attached, so of course it's great.  Not the biggest fan of the ergonomics, but I also understand that it's hard to be great ergonomically when you have a body that small.  Also I can't get used to the lack of viewfinder, but I also don't like the add on viewfinder either.  

Essentially it's just not as good as the X100T.  But that's okay.  It'll fit in my pocket at some times when I can't bring the X100T with me.  I just haven't had many of those times yet.  For $300 I'm happy with it, even if I don't use it very much.


----------



## shadowlands (May 18, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > So who all grabbed one of these at $299.00? Do you like it at that price? Still use it? Curious....
> ...


 
Agreed, I'm spoiled by the ergonomics of SLR's. I don't like shooting with "live view" and point & shoot, style.
But, if I can get over that part, it's a hell of a camera at $299.00.
It's a D7000 with a 18.5mm f2.8 prime for under $300.00 that fits in your pocket.
With that in mind, I keep reminding myself.


----------



## shadowlands (Oct 19, 2015)

Guess who's back?
OK, so back when they did the black refurbs for $329.00 I grabbed one and loved it.
Then after a while, I sold it. Well, I was wrong and I missed it.
I missed having a D7000 with a 18mm f2.8 Prime for easy days. I'd toss a SB-300 on it and record family events with ease and leave my D800 and SB-900 at home.
I was wrong. I regretted it. Cameta has the silver ones now for the same $329.00 refurb with 1 year warranty.
Mine arrives in 2 days!!! Can't wait to have it back, again!!!


----------



## nerwin (Oct 19, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> Guess who's back?
> OK, so back when they did the black refurbs for $329.00 I grabbed one and loved it.
> Then after a while, I sold it. Well, I was wrong and I missed it.
> I missed having a D7000 with a 18mm f2.8 Prime for easy days. I'd toss a SB-300 on it and record family events with ease and leave my D800 and SB-900 at home.
> ...



I know that feeling...


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 20, 2015)

Not a bad deal. Personally I would prefer the Ricoh GR.

Actually I'm just waiting for Ricoh to release a GR that has a feature over the original GR that actually matters. All that the GR2 got was WiFi.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 20, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Not a bad deal. Personally I would prefer the Ricoh GR.
> 
> Actually I'm just waiting for Ricoh to release a GR that has a feature over the original GR that actually matters. All that the GR2 got was WiFi.



I'm still on the fence about GR, I really want one. I just don't know if I'd use it enough. But I love how much control there is. And it has no OLPF I think.


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 7, 2015)

I actually traded my silver Coolpix A for a black Coolpix A. I missed my original black one.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 7, 2015)

another one.  That's 3 in short time.

I bought a P7800.
light hungry thing but it works well for my needs, and my kids use it too.


----------



## nerwin (Dec 8, 2015)

shadowlands said:


> I actually traded my silver Coolpix A for a black Coolpix A. I missed my original black one.



When I bought a silver X100, I later wished I really had bought the black version because its less inconspicuous.  I still been tempted to get a Coolpix A. But not having a viewfinder is making it hard for me to decide haha.


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 8, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> another one.  That's 3 in short time.
> 
> I bought a P7800.
> light hungry thing but it works well for my needs, and my kids use it too.


 
Ha, I know.... my wife is like "WTH?".
Back and Forth!!! I just love the Coolpix A, and when I sell it to help upgrade my other glass, I miss it. And eventually buy one again.
I'll keep this black one!!! I WILL!!!!

Did you notice I finally moved on from my former 28-70 & 80-200? I finally did it. I sold some things, and sold them, of course, and found a deal with KEH.


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 8, 2015)

nerwin said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > I actually traded my silver Coolpix A for a black Coolpix A. I missed my original black one.
> ...


 
I hear ya.. takes some getting use to... but I keep telling myself.. it is a point and shoot, after-all. I had the optional view-finder for a while, and I returned it.
Liked keeping the Coolpix A minimal and smaller.


----------

